# HOW TO SUBSCRIBE TO THE WORKSHOP SECTION!



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! - This section is closed but if you wish the list of workshops (each one shown inful, including the discussions with the teachers and students you will still be able to put the list of workshops on your home page.
Please go to 
This is the home page of the Workshop section. Click on

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and scroll down to the different workshops which are locked but available permanently to be read by KP members from now and into the future. There are some wonderful workshops and the information is outstanding -- please check them out.

**********************

I WOULD URGE YOU TO SUBSCRIBE TO THE SECTION SO THAT YOU WILL HAVE THE SECTION SHOWING ON YOUR HOME PAGE (along with Main, Knitting, Pictures, chitchat etc.) that way all new topics will be available each day, as are the others.

*To subscribe, please click on 'my profile ' at the top of any KP page. then click on SECTIONS and you will see all the different sections available on KP. subscribe to our section (see above) and the section will show up on your home page. You will be able then to access all the workshops by clicking on the above link as well as join in the new workshops*. Shirley, (Designer1234)
************************


----------

